# Avicii dead by suicide, struggled with thoughts about life, meaning, happiness...



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

https://edition.cnn.com/2018/04/26/entertainment/avicii-family-statement/index.html


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

"He really struggled with thoughts about Meaning, Life, Happiness. He could not go on any longer. He wanted to find peace"


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Yes this worries me as sounds like many of the DP symptoms ..


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

So sad. We all have thoughts of this nature I imagine, but when we have moments of happiness it has nothing to do with thought. Thought is the antithesis of peace and happiness


----------



## bigpwn (Dec 14, 2017)

It would have gotten better for him if he stuck around, the problem was that he also had a physical problem on top of the mental ones.

If you're thinking about suicide, hang in there for a little more, things will get better.

"If you're going through hell, keep going" - Winston Churchill

It's weird for me to be giving this advice since the past few days have been so rough I started fantasizing about suicide


----------



## NotoriousLiar (Apr 23, 2009)

Apparently he suffered from DR. Not sure if he also had DP.

Post made by him on the Swedish forum flashback if anyone is interested in trying to understand (post number 3,4,5,6 from above): http://viralking.se/tim-avicii-bergling-led-av-angest-2006-las-hans-inlagg-pa-flashback-fran-2006-har


----------



## bigpwn (Dec 14, 2017)

I google translated one of his posts from 2006 (when he was 16)

"Now, I am, by the way, an extremely naughty person, I can be worried about virtually everything that can kill me, usually having obsessions linked to these nonsense. In all other respects, I feel good when I have friends to join and feel generally good. Last night I had sat at the tv all the time and suddenly began to focus on one and the same place for a while and then it started spinning a bit. This is probably largely pure imagination as well. After that, everything felt a bit unreal, just like in a dream. After that, I feel the same thing again that everything seems empty and unreal. Is really busy and of course, you start right now.

The feeling is extremely difficult to describe, but it feels kind of blank and feels afraid to get mentally ill or to keep this feeling forever, the sense of dependence. I am well aware that everything is real, it just does not feel so. Then when I stop thinking about it, I do not care about it, do not notice it: P but only when I start crying again, everything is amplifying ... Just wonder if this is classical hypokondri of any kind or if it can be anything?

Thankful for reply =)"


----------

